# [FREE] Danger Sum - Addictive sum game~!



## iliyard (Feb 23, 2014)

Danger Sum is a simple puzzle game. 
Touch two numbers at side for given the sum to try get the highest score.
You can increase your reflex and counting speed.

There are two modes.
- Survial mode : You must tab correct numbers in a second or die.
- Blitz mode : Get the highscore in limit time.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.buffstudio.dangersum


----------

